
Two-thirds of users in Indonesia and Nigeria think FB is the Internet (2015) - Alex3917
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2948923/Do-think-Facebook-internet-Two-thirds-users-millions-don-t-know-web-log-accounts.html
======
torstenvl
I don't think there's much of a conclusion you can draw from the study. The
survey asks:

\- _Have you used the Internet in the past month?_

\- _Have you used Facebook in the past month?_

\- _Do you agree that Facebook is the Internet?_

In context, answering affirmatively to the last question seems rather like
agreeing that watching CNN constitutes watching television.

------
kazinator
Is it a word semantic stretch to say that Facebook has perpetrated a Nigerian
scam?

------
o0-0o
This is sad. If any money from FB has been spent correcting this misperception
it would be nice to know.

~~~
barbarr
I'm pretty sure this is their business model rather than an unwanted
misconception. FB's growth in the US is slowing so it's to their advantage to
monopolize traffic in developing countries.

------
simonblack
I remember a time when roughly 90% of internet users thought the World Wide
Web was the Internet.

